# Insulation



## dirt guy

If one were to want to insulate his smoker, what is the best material to use, what's the cost (per sq. ft.), and where is it available?

I had a buddy that built his own gun safe and fireproofed it with some kind of stuff designed for the space shuttle interior.  He could have bought a whole safe for what it cost.


----------



## carpetride

http://www.anvilfire.com/sales/pages/kaowool_index.htm


----------



## carpetride

Fibrex is another product that I have read about but I don't think it will survive if used around the firebox.  I think it is only rated for 1400 F


----------



## beer-b-q

Hopefully BBQ Engineer will be along and he can tell you what he used in his build...


----------



## meat hunter

Kaowool. Found all day on ebay from 1/4" to 2" thick by 24" long x 25' rolls. 1" is sufficient for insulating your firebox and smoker. BBQ engineer used the same stuff on his. Temp rated for 2100 or more. Same stuff used in kilns. This is the stuff I am using for my backwoods clone.


----------



## philly single

Using the same stuff in mine.  1" in the smoker chamber and 2" for the firebox.  Hopefully will have a break in smoke in a week or two so I can provide some feedback.

But if you check out BBQ Eng's build thread, you'll see how well it contains the heat!  Def not cheap though....


----------



## rbranstner

Are you looking for insulation that will be next to the flames so it needs a high fire rating or is it going to be going on the outside/inside of walls where it doesn't have to be a high temp material?


----------



## nwdave

Kaowool is an excellent product, BUT, please, please adhere to the following.  Wear a dust mask when cutting, placing or even just messing around with this stuff.   In a past lifetime, I was involved with Stress relieving (welders know what this means) and we used Kaowool all the time.  It'll handle the temps with no problem, HOWEVER, in the process of handling, cutting, whatever, it generates a very fine particulate, while not in itself hazardous, will leave you with a throat irritation for several hours.  Kinda like fiberglass insulation.  A simple dust mask is all that's needed.


----------



## mballi3011

I don't kow the cost of it but it's a 3m product and it is a duct wrap for a commerical hood wrap. I comes in what ever widthes that you need and it's heavy duty wrap for a cooking hood ducts. The a/c contractor supplied it so check with one on your jobsite.


----------



## mgnorcal

Mineral wool rigid panels have a high temp rating too (around 2150 F)
I've seen them used in double-wall Stumps clone builds.
Priced a little less than Kaowool, and the rigid aspect could be an advantage in some applications.
here is one manufacturer
http://www.roxul.com/residential/products/roxul+comfortbatt%E2%84%A2


----------



## badfrog

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/THE-14125/

I have used this on My Jeep in the engine compartment... great stuff! rated to 2000 degrees.  48" x 72" is about $50.00


----------



## camper4lyfe

I saw a Char Griller Duo that someone attached welding mat to (on the outside).  I don't remember the specifics, but he was quite happy with it (and it looked really nice, too)


----------



## stircrazy

I would use roxul personaly.  you can hold a torch to it and it won't burn, and at the temps we use it will be more than enough.

Steve


----------



## camper4lyfe

This is what was used.
http://store.cyberweld.com/panfelwelbla.html


----------



## marty catka

camper4lyfe, looks great!  How well does it work for you?  How low of ambient temps are you smoking in with that cover?  How many blankets did it take to cover all of your smoker?


----------



## rhinton82

that does look nice.. did u just bolt it onthere?


----------



## camper4lyfe

I actually didn't do it.  Someone from another forum did it (not sure if posting to other forums is allowed, which is why I didn't link to it).

Edit:  It took one 3x3 blanket for the chamber and one 3x3 for the side fire box.


----------



## walle

That would be *SuperWool*.  I think it's rated to 1800+.  I too saw his Iron Maiden build and used that idea it to insulate my wood box.  Yesterday I wrapped the rest of my smoker with it... been up since 4:30 this morning cuz I'm so excited to test it today!

It is really good stuff, a bit pricey, and I used mine like BBQ E - between two metal walls.  This stuff would not work if directly exposed to fire.
Tracey


----------



## timleo

You didn't mention what kind of smoker you are planning to insulate, but I used some concrete board normally used for tile underlayment on my square brinkmann.  Works great!  Here's a couple of pictures that may help...


----------



## jmatterhorn

if your firebox is outside the smoking chamber then do you have to insulate it as heavily?


----------



## loppy

Looking to insulation the inside have new masterbuilt xl. Going to screw sheeting inside. Need ideas thank loppy


----------



## dadof4

I want to insulate my firebox (maybe smoke chamber,too,depending on cost and looks) and Kaowool sounds good. How do I attach it on the inside of the firebox? If it is by using screws and washers , please tell me what type screw and what material.Also, can it be applied on the EXTERIOR of the firebox? What are the advantages/disadvantages? Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## cobbq

Turning a fridge into a smoker, removed old insulation having trouble locating Roxul,  Home Depot and LOWE'S both don't stock and want me to buy a pallet,  any other type suggestions


----------



## ndhunter

Try insulation4us.com


----------



## deatony

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/THE-14125/

can you use this insulation on the inside of a smoker?


----------



## ndhunter

Deatony, I don't see why it wouldn't work. However I don't think it's gonna work the way you want. I'd go minimum 1" thick. Can you give more info on what your doing and pics?


----------



## woodchoppy

Is any of this insulation material actually safe to be used inside of a smoker?  While it's able to withstand high temp it may still produce a toxic vapor or begin to flake fibers on your food.


----------



## akcamo

Also curious on the possibility of off gassing at lower temps.


----------



## skinnyj

Hi Guys!  I'm new here and was looking to see if someone had used K-Wool or any other insulation in a thin walled smoker.

Anyway...  I actually sell this stuff (K-Wool) and my vendor told me that it really should be encapsulated.  Especially if you are serving to the public.  The older Kaowool product did carry an inhalation warning.  The newer and (and preferred) "Superwool" product is a little denser, less "dusty" and carries no warning, but it still is ceramic fiber.  Do you really want that swirling around in your cooking chamber?


----------



## David Ervin

Long ago thread but thought I would chime in with something I found in a smoker I am looking to buy. The builder used this stuff which seems very good. 2" sandwiched between the outside iron walls and inside stainless steel walls. Firebox and cooking chambers. Going to check it out tomorrow. Sounds to be pretty efficient.

http://www.unifrax.eu.com/web/Audit.nsf/ByUNID/C900EFFDD9E28CDD852583160079348D/$File/Fiberfrax Durablanket S EN.pdf


----------

